# Buttermilk in recipes...?



## SewingMom (May 16, 2011)

I was looking through the cheese recipes and lots of them call for buttermilk. So I need some cultured milk first, is that right? If so, can I use kefir or yogurt instead of buttermilk? I don't have any buttermilk culture and would like to make some cheese.
Thanks!
Laura


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

It won't taste the same, and I don't know if the milk will respond in the same way. Buttermilk has different bacteria than either kefir or yogurt.

The purpose of the culture is to alter the acidity of the milk, and there's a reason for everything in a cheese recipe. I found this out the hard way.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

You can use store bought buttermilk.


----------

